# JR's School of Gaming Video Game Review Show! Check It Out!



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I would like to introduce myself, my name is JR and I have a new video game review show I would like for you guys to check out. It has a nice blend of game history, comedy, and special effects.

You can find the show at:

jrschoolofgaming.com

As of this post, I have 3 episode uploaded. 

The first is about the orginal mascot for Capcom, Captain Commando and his 21 year fued with Megaman.

Episode 2 goes into a detailed review on the arcade hit Strider and the the 2 ports for the NES and Genesis.

The 3rd episode that is brand new this week is a review on Y's Book 1 and 2. I have waited to play this game for over 19 years, and give a review, while I play.

I hope that you enjoy the shows, and many more or on the way. The next episode that everyone is pumped to see is Splatterhouse. So check out the site, sign up on the forums, or look at the YouTube and Myspace pages and tell me what you think.



JR


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I have a new review up, and I think most of you will enjoy!

The EPIC 2 part review is on Super Mario Bros 3!

Check it out at:

jrschoolofgaming.com

Thanks and enjoy!
JR


----------



## logon (Apr 13, 2010)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a new review up, and I think most of you will enjoy!
> 
> ...


I visited your provided link.Its really very much helpful.Thanks for sharing.


----------

